# Northeast PA?



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've been on here for about 2 1/2 years and only know about two others from this part of PA. I think there was another one but he didn't hang around very long. Anyway, is there anybody else out there?

((((((((((((((((((((((( Isss there anybody out there there there there there?)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

(((((((((Echoooooo)))))))))))

We know you are there so show yourself... :lol


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Opposite here... southwest PA.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

this is a stupid questions, but i'm from pa and go to school in pa. but i have no idea if it's north east or southwest. what exactly is northeast


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

^^Northeast would be the Scranton, Wilkes-Barre area or there abouts.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Pittsburgh is southwest. That is where I am from as well.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

another pittsburghian! i was beginning to think i was the only one here


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Nope, I work at Mellon down town. Are you from Pittsburgh, or do you just go to Pitt?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

no, i'm not from pittsburgh. i'm from the philly suburbs. i go to duquesne


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool. I went to W& J. I still live close to there though. Travel into downtown Pittsburgh everyday. Nice to meet you.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, i'm always downtown, well obviously since my school's there. lol. 
nice to meet you too


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

What is your major?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

pharmacy  4 and a half more years left. lol, i'm counting down the days til graduation


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

That is cool. I loved Psychology classes, but I majored in Accounting because there are more jobs in that field. Well, I have a job, but I don't think I'm as happy as I could be.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

me too. originally i wanted to major either is psychology or special education but decided to do pharmacy instead cause apparently it's easy to find a job in that field


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Pharmacy sounds really interesting. Congrats on getting into Duquesne, I know it is a good school. What is there to do for fun over there?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i think it's really boring. i'm not a science person at all. 
um, there's movies, different activities (bingo, poetry readings, etc) , dances, and of course parties


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I guess I never really looked at it from a science perspective. What else do you enjoy doing? How often are you in the heart of "downtown". Forgive me, I don't know _exactly_ where Duquesne is.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i like reading, horseback riding, movies, etc. 

where is the heart of downtown? i go downtown but i'm not sure i know where the heart of it is...


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

My grandparents owned a farm and many horses. Unfortunately, they past away and my mom and her brother fought over the property, but that can be a story for another time... I don't want to be _to_ boring. By the heart of downtown, I mean where I work of course :lol (Mellon, Kauffmann's, etc.). What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh ok. yeah, i've been there. it's about a 5 minute walk from my school

i like comedies, drama, foriegn, basically anything but horror. what about you?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I LOVE comedies. I also like dramas... I'm basically open to ANY movie someone suggests that I watch. Not just saying this, but I'm not really into horror either. It's hard to ask people to go see a movie though. The only books I have been able to read are Elmore Leonard... What kind of music do you like? How about T.V.?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

the last time i saw a horror movie i couldn't sleep with the lights out for the longest time

i love josh groban, il divo, clay aiken, lifehouse, switchfoot, too many to list. i'm not a big fan of rap or country but there are some songs that are an exception. i like friends, gilmore girls, CSI. lol, nick at nite is always on cause i can't study when it's too quiet. what kind of music do u like? did u ever see the 10th kingdom?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I've never seen the 10th Kingdom, but looking it up, it looks interesting. My favorite band in the world is Live. I also like Feul, Gin Blossoms, Toad the Wet Sprocket, and many random songs played on the radio. I like the rap and country songs that are pounded into my head (or the country songs that describe how I'm feeling). I've never heard of Groban except on this site... probably from YOU :lol My favorite movie is Office Space if you couldn't tell. HaHa, as I am writing this, Lifehouse is playing. What kind of food do you like?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

you should see it. it's an awesome movie, a bit long but worth it. i've never seen office space, it sounds good. lol, i've never heard of any of those bands. i like all kind of foods except the unusual ones. i have to know what something is before i eat it.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I will see it. You have to promise to see Office Space... I will even let you borrow a copy on VHS or DVD, I have both. You should also check out Live if you like Lifehouse. When is your Thanksgiving break? l couldnt imagine studying, I hated that. I dont like unusual stuff either, i meant like mexican, italian, etc.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i promise i'll see office space and listen to Live  my thanksgiving break is next week, it's starts on the 18th. yay! no school for a week, but of course i'll have to "study" since finals is only about 2 weeks about break. college would be so great without the exams, the hw, and the studying. i love all types of foods, i think my favorites would be mexican and chinese.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey, if you are in town (close to mellon) anytime next week, maybe we could meet for lunch? I would even pay, I know how college life is :lol I promise I'm not creepy or anything, but I understand if you wouldn't want to.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

lol, i'm sure you're not creepy. sure, sounds like fun


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool. What days would you be in town around lunch time?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i have class mon. and wed. and i'm going home friday afternoon. tuesday or thursday works.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Tuesday or Thursday works for me too. Actually, I think I am off Thursday (I just got 5 extra vacation days that I have to use up before the end of the year) but I could easily come into town on Thursday if that is easier for you. BTW, what is your name? You can email it to me if you don't want it posted on here...


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

it doesn't matter which day both are good. my name is yi, what's yours?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I guess Tuesday, since I'll be in town already. My name is Joe.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

ok. sounds good


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

ok. talk to you later about the details. sounds fun!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

ttyl


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

good night.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Got any fun plans for the evening?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh yes, a fun filled evening of o. chem and philosophy. you?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

That doesn't sound fun at all :lol may go out to eat with a few friends, if they call me. I need to do grocery shopping too, so I may do that soon. Pretty exciting.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

that's sounds fun 
lol, grocery shopping is always exciting


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, always a good time! Do you use MSN? If so, what is your email? I was thinking it might be easier to chat on there, that is if you want to.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, it probably would be easier. my email is [email protected]


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I added you... mine is [email protected] not sure if you need to add me too.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

ok cool. but the thing is, my MSN is really strange. i can't always sign on. apprently i'm not always connected to the internet


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Ah ok. understandable at college. This thread works too, i don't think anyone else is using it :lol You can let me know when you are able to use MSN or just chat on here, no big deal. I think I am going to go do my shopping, shouldnt take too long though. I wish I had someone to go with me to make it fun. Are you good at chemistry? I guess you need to be a little bit with pharmacy and all. Although, people assume I am good at math because I work in the accounting field, but you can use calculators in the real world, I actually suck at anything beyond adding and subtracting :lol


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

it's weird though, i've never had any problems with MSN at home. have fun shopping. lol, i'm so bad at chemistry and science in general. i love my calculator, i would be so lost without it. i'm not sure i even know how to subtract by hand anymore.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey there. Still Studying?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

nope, lol, i went to take a quick 5 minute nap and the 5 minutes turned into over 3 hours.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:lol I wish I could nap... I can never sleep in the daytime no matter how tired I am.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

really? i'm the exact opposite. i always nap during the day, maybe that's why i can't sleep at night....


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

maybe it is the light for me. i need it to be dark, and i need noise, like a fan. was duquesne your first choice for college? i noticed your penguin avitar. have you seen march of the penquins? i heard it was a good movie, but i never got out to see it.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i did see it. it was really cute. duquesne was not my first choice, it wasn't even my second choice. coming to duquesne and doing pharmacy was a last minute decision


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Do you have any psychology classes right now?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

nope, i took intro to psych last semester


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Anything good for dinner tonight?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

nope, just a salad wrap. i'm so tired of school food


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

So do you drive yourself between pittsburgh and philly?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

no. i either take the greyhound home or my parents come get me. i hate driving. lol, i don't even have my license yet. i keep putting the test of. i guess i'll have to get it eventually though


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

What has been making you put it off (besides just not liking it, i guess) I remember how nerve racking the test was though. It doesn't seem so bad looking back at it, but then again, I don't have to take it again.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i'm not really sure why, i just don't like drving. i like car rides as long as i'm not the driver. i never went to take the test but i suppose it's important to have a license.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a Switchfoot performance done in Pittsburgh. Check it out if you're bored or something..

http://www.1059thex.com/cc-common/stripped/switchfoot/


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks for posting that. it was fun to watch. and here's one of Josh Groban

http://music.yahoo.com/ar-282175-videos--Josh-Groban

now you can't say you've never heard of him


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I only heard it once, but did that America song say something about boarding a Greyhound in Pittsburgh? :lol


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

"Cathy, I said as we boarded a Greyhound in Pittsburgh Michigan seems like a dream to me now"

i didn't even notice that :haha


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Josh Groban almost went to Carnegie Mellon. Is that what made you come to Pittsburgh?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

did he really? i didn't know that. lol if he was there now, i'd be on CMU's campus alot more often than i am now


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

btw, i think i got my MSN thingy to work.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool. I'm on right now.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Would you still want to meet up for lunch tommorrow? I understand if you're busy during that time though. Just let me know before tommorrow. Talk to you later... Don't study_ too _much.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i give up trying to sign in. MSN just hates me!


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:b


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, apparently it has something to do with proxy servers....whatever that is


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, I know exactly what that is... just kidding, I have no clue... have some coffee :cup


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

yay coffee. i couldn't get through the day without my daily dosage of caffeine


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

What's your favorite kind/flavor/brand?? 
:hyper <----- you don't get this bad do you?? :lol


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

you know, that does kinda look like me in the mornings...

lol, no coffee is bad coffee  it's all yummy!


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Dark roast for me!!  :boogie


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

that's too bitter for me. i guess i prefer something with a lighter flavor


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't forget the jacket today... gonna be chilly.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

it's weather like this that makes me wish i went to school in florida

yay! the harry potter movie is coming out tomorrow


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Are you going to see it on your break?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i might go see it tomorrow. i was suppose to go home at 1 tomorrow but i'm not getting picked up until 6  so, i have time to see the movie

one more class than i'm done!! :banana


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Watch out for the light up night crowd tommorrow!

Have a safe and relaxing break!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks
looks like i'll be stuck in traffic...


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

have a great thanksgiving


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks, you too!


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey there, just watched "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets". Not on DVD, and not by choice! It was on a local channel, I guess because of the new movie? Anyway, I must say I enjoyed it! I don't know if I got the full effect though (I know the movies I like always get butchured by local stations). Not to sound completely ignorent of Potter, but where does the chamber of secrets fall into place? Is it the first one? I was lost at some points, but who knows, I may have been lost anyways.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

yay! you liked it! but the books are better  that's the second one. to be honest, i don't really remember all the details. but it obviously had something to do with voldemort and how he hid himself in a diary and such. but it'll make more sense if you read the 6th book. cause he hid his soul in 6 places? 6,7 i don't remember but harry had to destory all parts of his soul to completely kill voldemort. and one part was hidden in the diary. lol, did that make any sense?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:lol no, it did not make sense. my sister said she owns the first movie on dvd, so maybe i'll borrow that. i don't know anyone that owns any of the books (except for you, of course). did you get to see the new movie yet? i see it did very well, but that is no surprise.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i did see it. it was very good  but no one wanted to see it with me. apparently if you're above the age of 10, hp is too "childish". oh well, their loss.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Not true!

I had a couple friends in town for the holidays. Thursday evening we went to see Just Friends (which was very good) :b . My friend called another one of our friends that lives near me to see if he wanted to come. He said he already had plans to go see Harry Potter. He's 26. I did't know he was a fan.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i agree. you can never be too old.
i didn't see that one. but i did see office space yesterday. it was pretty good


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool, I'm glad you liked it. There is a special edition DVD that just came out. Maybe someone will get it for me for X-mas, even though I already own 2 copies.

Yeah, I talked to him later and he said he has all of the books too. Unfortunately, he just got a job in Vegas and left yesterday. He is by far the coolest guy I have ever known too. All my good friends seem to move away. We had a party for him Wednesday night though, which was fun. 

Did you have a nice holiday? I'm sure you heard "so how is school?" a lot :lol


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

you can never have too many copies of a good movie. aaww, i'm sorry about your friend, but you could always visit him 

i did have a good break thanks. i just got back an hour or so ago. lol, i slept til noon everyday, that was nice. yeah i did hear that a lot. that was the first question everyone asked me, i must have answered it 50 times. lol. how was your holiday?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

He wants me to visit, but I've never been to Vegas. My best friend lives in Kentucky. I did get a chance to drive there over the summer. We talk on the phone a lot though. 

My holiday was good, thanks. Sleeping in and eating real home cooked food, always good. I remember being in school, especially the first year, I would always get asked how school was going. 

Is your family big?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

kentucky isn't too far away from pittsburgh is it? my best friend goes to college back in philly so i don't see her that often except over breaks. 
now that i'm in my second year, i get told how much harder the next four years are going to be...so much to look forward to....
i don't think my family's that big, i'm the only child, so it's just me and my parents but then i have tons of relatives that i've never met or even heard of


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

KY was like 5 1/2 hours or so, if I remember. It was the longest I ever drove by myself. 

How long is the program you are in exactly?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

it's a 6 year program. i have 4 more years left, if i can get through this year...


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of years in a row. I only did 4. that was rough enough. 

Hang in there, you'll get through it! Keep studying hard, and don't forget to relax and have fun every once in a while.

:time


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, i'm beginning to think i picked the wrong major. i know people who started college after me and will graduate before me, not fair!


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Hopefully you'll be able to do something with your degree. I could've done my job out of high school I think. But, I needed the college degree to get the job. I don't think I use anything I learned in college. Maybe I do and don't realize it, who knows.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

that's a really depressing thought, after 6 years i'll have a "useless" degree. 

it's snowing! :boogie


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

oops. I wan't trying to scare you :lol 

There's no reason to give up, it will all be worth it for you in the end.

yeah, snow. makes for a fun morning commute. cold weather, on the other hand, is just another excuse to drink more coffee!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

lol, coffee. i had more coffee this past week than i had all semester. isn't final week fun? 

here's a riddle for you: what animal is black, white, and red?
someone told me this and i couldn't think of the answer. i came up with the most random things. lol
(i'm bad at riddles)


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh Yes, I remember finals week.

Um, an embarrassed penguin :stu 

What has a neck and no head?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

close, a shy zebra :lol lol, isn't that cute?

a headless chicken..?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I was pretty close though :b 

That's an um interesting answer...

The REAL answer is.............. a bottle!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

lol, my answer wasn't even close but a headless chicken could be the right answer if you think about it. i mean, its head may be chopped off, but it still has a neck


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:lol A headless anything would work... that would be too easy of an answer.

March of the Penguins is out on DVD.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

is it? that was a really cute movie. i'll probably buy it. i don't usually watch the same movie twice unless it's really good. i don't think i'll mind watching this one over again.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Aw, cute new avitar! 

Yeah, there are some movies I can watch over and over again. This time of year I like to watch National Lampoons Christmas Vacation. I've watched it twice already in less than 2 weeks. Cracks me up every time. 

They had March of the Penguins playing on the t.v.'s at Wal-Mart. I should've just stood there and watched it :lol 
I wouldn't look weird or anything.

How are finals going?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

is that the movie where some guy tosses his hat off the eiffel tower and a dog jumps off the tower to catch the hat and lands in a fountain or something like that...?

finals are terrible. i have one later today, then 3 more next week and i'm done. i really think that there's some secret club house where all the profs. meet to drink tea and eat crumpets and laugh at all the stressed out students. 

do you want to meet for coffee or something sometime this week?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:lol no, that is National Lampoons _European_ Vacation.

I think you're right, except I think they drink coffee and eat Krispy Kreams in America. I remember one class where the final was literally impossible. The tests throughout the semester weren't bad if you studied. I found out the prof. made it impossible, but didn't count it for much as far as the final grade. I think he just enjoyed all the noises from the frustrated students.

Tommorrow, I don't have to be at work until 10AM so it would be a good morning for coffee. Although, you probably don't get up early enough for that. Otherwise, I could probably do something in the afternnons on either Thursday or Friday.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

lol i got the national lampoons part right. i remember watching that movie for physics. what it has to do with physics, i still haven't figured out. 

it would be so much fun to be a prof, then i can make up hard tests just so i can torture the class. 

tomorrow morning works. i have to get up early anyway to do some studying.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

That works.

Do you have a favorite coffe place? Starbucks, Breugers, Cool Beans, etc.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i guess my favorite place would be starbucks


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:lol I thought so, not sure why.

Do you want to meet at the one on 6th avenue I think it is? It's by the culinary institute and breuggers (accross from mellon). Maybe between 8:50 and 9?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

that works, and it's not too early 

is that the one in the square area with the trees in the middle?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Its not in there, but it's real close to there. Is that what you meant?

Would you want to meet there, or somewhere else to be sure? How will I know who you are?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i'm not really sure what i meant. i went to the starbucks downtown a while ago but i'm sure there's only one starbucks...right..?

i have no idea how you would know who i am but i'll be the sleepy one


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I believe it's the only one in that area, I think. Meet there and hope we are talking about the same one? 

:lol a sleepy person in Starbucks?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

lol, that'll be great if we ended up in different starbucks. 

that pretty much described everyone in starbucks didn't it?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

That would be funny. O.K., I guess I may see you tommorrow. Hopefully we are referring to the same one.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i think we are talking about the same one


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Did I miss you somehow?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i don't know. did u see anyone with a white coat?
i might have gone to the wrong starbucks though. i went to the one on 6th across from mellon (i think) on the second floor of the building across the street. is that the one you went to?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

thats the one i went to. 

i'm sure i saw someone with a white coat :b 

did you see anyone looking like they were getting in the way of the people trying to get in line?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

um, i don't think so. were you sittng at one benches by the windows?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

benches? maybe it was a different one. the one i went to is also connected to the hotel.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, there were some benches facing the windows by the elevators. a hotel...maybe. i'm not too familiar with downtown but i'm pretty sure it was in the same building as PNC or something like that


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I think it may have been a different one. geez, why do they put so many in the same area. i don't usually go to starbucks, because there is a coffee shop in the lobby of the building where i work. they have pretty good coffee there. 

ok, i went to the one on william penn place, you went to 6th avenue

yahoo maps says.... .2 miles apart.

snow is comming....


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

lol, there are alot of starbucks' downtown. i assumed that the one on 6th was the only one around there but i guess i was wrong....

yay! snow is fun. i heard that there's suppose to be 3-6 inches tonight


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:lol i guess i thought the one on william penn pl was the only one around. 

there was just enough snow to cause me to have to shovel my driveway. atleast it stopped for now, so i won't be slipping and sliding on my way to work.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i was so disappointed when i went outside this morning. there was barely any snow.  i was hoping for a million inches just so they'd have to postpone finals. oh well...

i was in the library this morning and these people sitting at the table next to mine started singing that annoying song that never ends. of course now it's stuck in my head. instead chemistry, i hear "it's the song that never ends, it goes on and on my friends, some people started singing it not knowing what it was, and they're going to keep singing it forever just because it's the song that never ends..." that brings back memories of middle school....lol


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Isn't that from that Lambchop show? 

How have your finals been going? (since the last time I asked)

Are you still going to be around Monday? If so, we can try and meet again after settling on 1 Starbucks.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i don't know but it's a very annoying song 

finals are just plain evil. i have one in about an hour. saturday morning finals.....

i'm not sure if i'm going to have time next week. i have two more finals next week


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

hope it went well. i feel bad because i know how much stress those are. then you never really know how you did and you start second guessing your answers when its finished. or, you look up a question you weren't sure of and find that its something you should've known but answered wrong... grrrrr, bad memories. 

atleast you have a small vacation coming soon.....


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

well, i can definitely say that i failed that exam, i'd be surprised if i even got one question right. yeah, i'm defintely looking forward to doing nothing for a month. it'll be great!


----------



## dharma hopper (Nov 22, 2005)

hahah...don't you guys have IM?


I'm in the middle of PA at the moment, at university.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

:lol yeah, we are finally utilizing that.

what are you studying there?


----------



## dharma hopper (Nov 22, 2005)

Studying horticulture...so hopefully I can move somewhere warm and spend my days outdoors.


How about you guys? Think you'll be lifelong PA'ers?


----------



## Lmmental (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey PA people- thought I was the only one here. I'm in SE PA. Unfortunately, I was one of the dupes that majored in psychology and it honestly is one of those fields that seems interesting theoretically but unless you are a stellar student, you may be stuck SOL when you graduate. It seems as if everyone decided to major in psych so there's crazy competition. If you're ever in my part of town, I'll be the scraggly lady with the "will psychoanalyze for food" sign. :lol


----------



## dharma hopper (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Immental, where in Philly do you study? I was at Temple not too long ago...


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i took a class at temple last summer, not at the main campus though. 

Were you at the main campus?


----------



## Lmmental (Feb 9, 2006)

I studied at Temple, plan to go back for continuing edu. credits. Its funny that Temple is the "it" school in Philly. What universities are you guys at?


----------

